# Anxiety/Depression



## Shooter

Bad news before I even get started. I was diagnosed with Social Anxiety/Depression yesterday. I felt that I have had it for quite a few years. was put on Celexa and will try some therapy.

I am registered to start classes in two weeks taking EMT-B and Anatomy. My long term goal is to go to Medic School. 

What are the repercussions of having this mental health disorder and trying to get into this career field?

Thanks,


----------



## Shishkabob

Non-existant.  


A medic I work with takes depression medication.  I know several members of this very forum who battle with depression.  Hell, I have horrible social anxiety.


We're all quirky.


----------



## Stephanie.

I go to a therapist once a week and talk about the wicked :censored::censored::censored::censored: that goes thru my head, and I consider myself very successful in this line of work. I'm diagnosed as manic-depressive.. my mind literally NEVER stops... jumps from one thing to another, constantly. it's very tiresome but it's just who I am.


You'll get through it. Just realize 90% of the US is clinically depressed. It's not "crazy" anymore, being "normal" is clinically crazy. Medicine has evolved. 


Oh and the other 10%... needs to be on some kind of pill- but just hasn't realized it or still denies it. 

Good luck.


----------



## bigbaldguy

Avoid "self medication" and you'll be fine. Recognizing that you have the issue goes a long way toward mitigating the problems that it causes. Where people get in trouble is in denying that they have an issue then instead of getting true help they drink or eat to excess or do any of a thousand other risky behaviors.


----------



## Sasha

Shooter said:


> Bad news before I even get started. I was diagnosed with Social Anxiety/Depression yesterday. I felt that I have had it for quite a few years. was put on Celexa and will try some therapy.
> 
> I am registered to start classes in two weeks taking EMT-B and Anatomy. My long term goal is to go to Medic School.
> 
> What are the repercussions of having this mental health disorder and trying to get into this career field?
> 
> Thanks,



Its just like any illness. Maintain control of it and you will be fine, go off your meds and go batpoo crazy and you wont. Just like if a diabetic stopped taking their meds and got all googly while at work.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25

Going to therapy and being on medication for anxiety is rather normal these days...Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Shooter

Thank you all for the comments and recommendations.


----------



## 8jimi8

Shooter said:


> Thank you all for the comments and recommendations.





You are NOT defined by your diagnosis.  People are wrong all the time.  Do what you have to do to make sure you are the best patient advocate you can be.


----------



## usalsfyre

8jimi8 said:


> You are NOT defined by your diagnosis.  People are wrong all the time.  Do what you have to do to make sure you are the best patient advocate you can be.



Very good advice. I personally know many people in this field who have battled depression at one time or another.


----------



## firetender

*Whoever labeled you is an Idjit!*

Social anxiety and depression are expressions of being human. Given the right circumstances, all of us experience moments like these. In this line of work, I'd say there are as many socially inept and depressed people as there are in any other. Maybe more. Who cares? These are TRANSIENT states of being. 

But then again, YOU do have the choice of how long you want to be stuck there.

Remember, a diagnosis is an opinion until proven otherwise. I wouldn't waste the preciious moments of my life pondering what others choose to label me. You have just been Cursed by someone not qualified to do so.

Don't buy into it. 

The good part is now you have to find your own truth and forget about what we think. How will YOU allow this label to affect you?


----------



## SnaKiZe

I'm 18. I'm soon-to-be off to college. I've been a NREMT-B for the last 2-3 months.
I've been depressed for as long as I can remember. 
Sometimes it wins, but I always prevail.

But the people in EMS, they're strong. Supporting. Understanding. At least, the few that I've met riding with my city's fire department and various medical personnel that I've met.
We're a family.

And I'm glad, I took these classes.
Keep on going!


----------



## shfd739

Meh. In the big scheme I don't see this being a big deal. I've had anxiety issues since I was 19 and in paramedic school. Most times I can control it and every so often I take Lexapro. I know a very good and newer paramedic that was my wife's partner for years that is bipolar. I never knew the girl is bipolar till we were talking the other day and she mentioned it, and ive known her for about 3 years. She controls it with the right meds and knowing herself. 

I see mental illness just like any other illness  such as high blood pressure, diabetes, or asthma. If you take care of yourself, understand the illness and how it affects you, and treat it you will be fine. 

Years ago I transported a very good/experienced ICU RN for an inpatient psych admit due to depression. She was upset and considered it a personal failure that she, being a medical professional was having issues and was embarrassed by what her coworkers would think. I told her to me it wasn't a big deal and explained my views of it being like any other illness. This nurse thought about and agreed. I saw her later and she was doing great once her meds and therapy got adjusted. She caught a little flack from her coworkers but after telling them what I had told her they began to understand. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Iodine

*control*

Agree 100% with everything posted. 

The main thing is treating it for what it is, a disease. It's no reflection on you, and it doesnt make you less of a person to be on meds. Does it make grandpa taking his BP meds less of a man because he pops maintenance meds? I think not. 

That said, get out there and show 'em what youre made of.


----------



## Shooter

Iodine said:


> Agree 100% with everything posted.
> 
> The main thing is treating it for what it is, a disease. It's no reflection on you, and it doesnt make you less of a person to be on meds. Does it make grandpa taking his BP meds less of a man because he pops maintenance meds? I think not.
> 
> That said, get out there and show 'em what youre made of.



Thank you for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Uma1010

Depression is really a dangerous thing...........


----------



## Shooter

Uma1010 said:


> Depression is really a dangerous thing...........



I'm sure it can be if untreated.


----------



## tommyG

I'll make a recommendation, and that is that you have to manage your doctor.  Unfortunately there are no concrete tests to tell how the medicine is working; it is all based on how you feel.  So monitor yourself - and LISTEN to feedback from your family on how you are - and then keep following up with the doctor if things aren't going well. You may have to try several medications or different dosages before you feel better.


----------



## EMS Patient Care Advocate

tommyG said:


> I'll make a recommendation, and that is that you have to manage your doctor.  Unfortunately there are no concrete tests to tell how the medicine is working; it is all based on how you feel.  So monitor yourself - and LISTEN to feedback from your family on how you are - and then keep following up with the doctor if things aren't going well. You may have to try several medications or different dosages before you feel better.



+1, and when you feel better-----DONT STOP TAKING THEM. Or you will start the endless circle. If you need anything or someone to talk to feel free to message me anytime


----------



## Shooter

I start the required group therapy next month (4 sessions) and after that one on one sessions with my provider. 

He has noticed a pattern of me quitting the therapy and requesting another provider. I hope to break this pattern with him. 

Thank you all for the encouragement, the advice, and the offers of help. I don't get on as often as I should (due  to taking my EMT-B course), but I do check in time to time. 

Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha

Good for you for taking the steps to get help. Keep us posted on your progress!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## CritterNurse

I've had panic attacks since I was 9. I've been medicated for them since I was 20, when a doctor actually saw a panic attack and finally started taking my symptoms seriously. 

When I first started volunteering with my local fire department, I wasn't sure if I would be able to handle it. 

I've found that my panic attacks have been less frequent and less severe since I've joined. I don't know if its because I'm seeing real emergencies or if its because I'm putting my adrenalin to good use, or some other reason.


----------



## Carolyn Ross

I also suffered from excessive anxiety and worry when my everyday life events were so stressful. I used to get worried with no obvious reasons. I always tend to expect a disaster and can't resist worrying about money and my work.  Then I attended therapy classes where they involved me in random discussions. This started reducing my stress level. The site http://www.umm.edu/patiented/articles/what_psychotherapeutic_other_non-drug_approaches_anxiety_disorder_000028_8.htm has important information about self relieving from stress.


----------



## Dudley

Hi Shooter,
Some tips for you to reduce depression.
Do start light exercises like yoga and share your problems with your family and pals. Eat a well balanced diet and if you do not eat well take multivitamin regularly. Avoid alcohol, caffeine and other stimulants.


----------



## 911bru

I was diagnosed with anxiety while in the army after a combat tour... Go figure...
   They prescribed meds. I didn't take them, and over a few years I've been  fine... As fine as a man with two daughters , and ex wife and a current wife can be lol...


----------



## 911bru

So it seems being messed up is the norm in EMS. You'll fit right in lol...jk


----------



## Rightroad

a reply i have not seen yet is, (spiritual). It is apart of the well being of an EMT or any human being. If you want to pray by all means pray!


----------

